# 478 Messenger Tritype



## gmedd (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey, I have discovered that I'm the Messenger archetype. I'm a college student that has a normal social life going out, have always done well in school and sports. However, I have always felt like I am different. I became interested in enneagrams hoping to find an explanation for why I feel this way. My friends see me as confident, normal, and capable, even when I feel vulnerable, moody, or just like I'm standing out. I discovered my tritype is 847. I believe this because I read that in the 847, the " 7 acts as an ever-running generator, constantly humming underneath the surface. The 7 energy operates more like "monkey mind" than a physically expressed energy." This sealed it for me. I definitely know how to have fun, but I normally do so with my mind, and only occasionally express my enthusiasm with physical expressions in bursts. 

I was just curious if anybody had insight on this specific tritype, or maybe suggest ways of coping with my moody, non-comforming ways. Thanks


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

If you are interested with personal growth, is it helpful to identify your core enneagram type. The 478 tritype is reminiscent of the protagonist from the movie "Into the Wild" (2007), a drama about a male top student who decides to embark into his own journey as survivalist. It's a very rebellious, unconventional personality that is can be seen as too radical and extreme for the more conservative SO 1-6s.

This is one of the several exercises for type 7s is dealing with the monkey mind.

1) Choose any ordinary activity and concentrate on it.
2) Focus, notice when your attention has wandered on to something else. Gently bring your attention back to the original task until it wanders again. Rinse and repeat.
3) It will be difficult to do this especially in the beginning. If you stay with it, you are able to identify what is distracting you away from the task, 
4) You will have made an enormously valuable insight into the triggers one of the biggest weaknesses of 7s. Their subtle ADHD tendencies.
4) Are there physical tensions that are also triggers? Does hunger, tiredness, or anxiety cause you to become distracted?


----------

